# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Jay Sankey???

## PabloAmira

Que les parece este gran mago  :Confused:  ( para mi gusto)
quien mezcla mucho humor , con buenos efectos

adios!
 8-)  8-)

----------


## shark

pues que no es un gran mago (para mi gusto)

----------


## Némesis

A mi me parece un tío divertido, tiene un sentido del humor bastante curioso, pero eso es como showman. Como mago, según mi parecer, le falta darle un poco más de empaque a sus efectos, y ser un poco más lento en la ejecución (y no tan "bruto").

----------


## caibo

No es un gran mago, ni hablar de su pesimo doble lift,  tiene menos gracia que un infarto, y de todos los dvd que comercializa pocos son los juegos que valen la pena y son muy buenos, pero el resto son una vergüenza.

Saludos

----------


## Marco Antonio

Aunque no tengo el honor de conocer a muchos magos profesionales, esa regla se rompe con Sankey, tenemos un amigo común que dirige un hotel en Londres. Algunas veces que he ido a mi segunda tierra (el Pais Vasco), he cogido el barco y me he plantado en Portsmouth, y no siempre, pero más de una vez hemos coincidido en alguna reunión con este colega. He charlado con él, y le tengo por un tio inteligente, bastante más serio de lo que aparenta. Además siempre hay cachondeo porque llevamos un look bastante parecido. El me llama "twin brother"

Por cierto, cuando no es tan "clown" hace muy buena magia. No es lo mismo verle realizar efectos en videos que degustar una buena magia en vivo.

Abrazos

Edito despues de leer el post de Caibo: 

Me gusta tu criterio, yo sigo el mismo para decir: Los Ferrari son una mierda, no me gusta nada el acelerador tan bajo que tienen, que no permite apurar mucho la primera marcha.

gracias

----------


## veobill

A mi me pareció todo un descubrimiento cuando lo conocí, pero luego me carga absolutamente. Tiene juegos ingeniosos pero el humor histriónico llega a ser insoportable después de unos minutos. Imagino como dice Marco Antonio que es parte de su papel. Me adhiero a la opinión de que su doble es poco fino

----------


## Nevermore

Pues a mi me gusta. Me parece un tío extravagante y con ideas y efectos bastante buenos.
También destaco que la mitad de sus dvd´s son de más de dos horas de duración, con material para parar un tren y al mismo precio que otros, asi que entre tanto juego, siempre hay algo que merezca la pena.
Eso si, los efectos que comercializa individualmente... Algunos están bien pero otros son un poco reguleros. Lo bueno es que ninguno es excesivamente caro y que vienen con dvd explicativo muy completo, para que no perdamos ningúm detalle.
Lo dicho, un mago extravagante, hilarante y que, a mi, me gusta mucho.

Saludos

----------


## PabloAmira

es gustos... distintos en cada persona
a mi me encanta el tipo de humor que hace. ridiculo+la magia... me encanta...
encuentran malo su DL :Confused:  yo lo veo natural

----------


## Yonpiter

Hace muuuuchos años, en un programa de radio de cine, ese que dirigia un tal Carlos Pumares, llamado "Polvo de Estrellas", esta figura tan peculiar, a una llamada que le hizo una chica que le decia:"Sr. Pumares..¿a usted que le parece la pelicula Algunos Hombres Buenos?, es que a mi me encanta, es una pelicula que he visto 4 millones de veces y para mi gusto es magistral", el colega, sin cortarse un pelo le contestó: "pero vamos a ver.... si a ti te gusta para que co...o me llamas para preguntarme que que me parece?.... pues una put......erda, estas contenta? Nickolson penoso e imprevisible, Tom Cruise abominable, la otra no sabe actuar... ¿Estas feliz? ya te he jodio tu pelicula favorita... para eso me llamas?"

Seguro que se le puede sacar moraleja a todo esto.
Resumen: Como gustos hay colores y hay que quedarse cada uno con su estilo, su forma y su manera de ver y entender la magia. Personalmente tengo algun material de este mago y no uso casi nada, solo uso lo que me gusta de el y usando otras tecnicas y presentacion que van mas acorde conmigo.

PD: Pido perdón por la llamada de Pumares, (por las palabrotas y eso), pero creo que siempre viene bien citar las cosas tal cual pasaron..

Un abrazo

----------


## juanete

Creo que es un tipo de magia diferente , es entretenido , me gusta pero despues de un rato como que aburre pero , un voto por lo diferente

----------


## SEJO

En gral me gusta bastante, en especial algunos efectos me han sido de gran utilidad y hoy en dia los uso, como por ej "in a flash" que me parece un exelente juego.

 Pero hace unos dias vi un video suyo llamado "oh my god!" y la verdad que esa fue la frase que pense al verlo ( pero en castellano).
   Es el video de magia mas horrible y colmado de MAL GUSTO que vi en mi vida, realmente juegos plgados de mala educacion y totalmente escatologicos. es resumen DESAGRADABLE!!!!!
   Su imagen cayo al suelo, para mi Sankey no existe mas 

                    lo siento Jay lo nuestro no podrá ser!......JEJEJEJEJEJE!

----------


## hardmix

lo que me gusta es su double lift con manjar que hace  :117:

----------


## caibo

Marco Antonio: dudo mucho que los Ferrari tengan ese problema en el acelerador, aparte no estamos hablando de Tamariz, Ascanio, Lavand, que son mostruos en la magia, estamos hablando de Sankey creo que tendrias que poner como ejemplo un auto como el De Carlo, Gordini, Fiat 600.

Saludos

----------


## BusyMan

Venga, por 3 minipuntos

Justificame por qué Ascanio es mejor que Jay Sankey.

Gracias

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Y a mí justifícame porqué un Ferrari es mejor que un 600 (y lo digo totalmente en serio).

----------


## zarkov

En un Ferrari caben dos rubias apretadas.
En un 600...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

En un 600 caben más apretaditas todavía.

----------


## BusyMan

Vale, ahora chorraditas aparte a ver si alguien me sabe responder

----------


## ignoto

Vale.
¿Cual era la pregunta?

----------


## PabloAmira

empezamos hablando de un hombre pelado... y terminan hablando de mujeres rubias!


jajaja :twisted:

----------


## ignoto

¿Te refieres al calvo juguetón que se regodea entre melenas?

----------


## Yonpiter

Con un Ferrari ligas más que con un 600 (en serio).
SI no me crees, simplemente me remito a los hechos, si no por que crees que ICE-T tiene la mujer que tiene... por que tiene un pedazo de Ferrari 360 Modena, jejeje....
Por si te interesa he buscado una fotillo de los dos juntos, y asi lo compruebas.... el mundo está asi de loco....
http://cdn-channels.netscape.com/gal..._celeb/lg1.jpg

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Caibo, parece que últimamente en este foro hay que explicar las cosas dos veces. Lo del Ferrari lo digo porque...., aparentemente yo tengo la misma experienca con un ferrari que tu con los juegos de Sankey. Y no me refiero a los juegos que circulan por ahí. ¿has visto a Sankey alguna vez en vivo? ¿has visto a algún mago hacer magia fuera de lo que podría ser su espectáculo?.  Te lo pregunto porque la buena magia también se hace entre amigos, y es más, entre amigos es donde un mago puede arriesgarse a hacer cosas asombrosas que no haría ante un público "de pago" porque no está lo suficientemente estudiado o porque no entra en ninguna de sus rutinas.

En cuanto al tema coches.... el otro día estuvimos hablando en mi empresa que si alguien volviera a relanzar los Hispano Suiza pero una categoría de gama alta.... en España se forraría.

En cuanto a la pregunta de busy... creo que una respuesta podría ser "más sabe el diablo por viejo, que por diablo".

Abrazos a todos.

----------


## agulean

De Jay Sankey decir que es un genio, muy original, y con un carisma bastante peculiar.

Hace bastante tiempo, si mal no recuerdo, había un mago español que era catalogado como impresentable, histérico, gritón y de humor rebuscado.

Hoy en día Juancito Tamariz es catalogado como uno de los mejores magos del mundo, sino el mejor.

Sankey es un mago creativo, sin lugar a dudas sus efectos son interesantes, así como también los aportes técnicos que hace.

El sentido del humor que dota a sus videos están dirigidos a un público americano que en algunos aspectos (como el humor) son simplistas.

A mi sin lugar a dudas me entretiene e indudablemente cumple bien, ante mis ojos, su rol de mago.

Aunque no soy admirador de él confieso que su magia con monedas se me hace muy interesante.

Respecto al "miramago" Arturo de Ascanio y Jay Sankey (lo de miramago lo pongo irónicamente basado en un posto que se hizo en otro tema) voy a vertir mi opinión.

Ascanio llegó a un nivel de comprensión y perfección de la magia que muy pocos pueden lograr. Pudiendo además ordenar, categorizar y comunicar dicho conocimiento de forma clara y precisa.

Jay Sankey es un mago muy bueno cuya compresión de la magia es común, con una mente creativa que siempre está en busca de la creación de efectos nuevos que en muchos casos son inovadores.

Feliz navidad para todos
y un fuerte abrazo.

Leandro

----------


## martamagika

por el motor?

----------


## martamagika

juer estaba contestando a la primera pagina...ahora empiezo a entender por que nadie me hace caso en este foro........:( siento la confusion.....

----------


## maxren

> Y a mí justifícame porqué un Ferrari es mejor que un 600 (y lo digo totalmente en serio).


Lo bien que me cae a mi este hombre... y lo poco fino que anda a veces. Yo creo que es culpa de los sombreros y de la revisión desmedida de  ortografía... ¡Que va, es por los sombreros solamente! 8)

saludos a todos (los que eligieron el ferrari, el de las dos rubias)

----------


## magikko

Jay Sankey... lo han visto actuar? lo han visto hablar? su tono de voz? las mil caras que hace?? es genial! algunos de sus efectos no me gustan mucho, pero tiene ese no se que, ese sentido del humor tan raro, que podria mostrarme los juegos mas simples y yo estría muy entretenido,


Hasta la forma de pararse! magia sin camisa?? en la cocina??todo tiene un humor tan absurdo aveces, y tan sutil que ami me da mucha riza.


Que tiene juegos muy mmmm podriamos decir "simples" si, pero tambien tiene juegos buenos, y de que entretiene, lo hace, el es un color que si me gusta y de el cual he visto cosas interesantes.


Martamagika!!!!!!!!!!!! creeme, despues de ver esas caritas con lagrimas yo te he hecho caso y me he leido todos tus posts   :Wink:  


Por los demas comentarios, recuerdo una ves en un post de el maestro Palmer, un señor quien escribe con experiencia y con razon, dijo que no se puede juzgar a alguien sin conocerlo completamente, conocemos completamente el trabajo de Jay Sankey?? yo no.


Zarkov Y  O'Malley : "...En un Ferrari caben dos rubias apretadas y en un 600 caben más apretaditas todavía.."


SOLO DOS :Confused:  mmm la ropa hace mucho bulto no creen? yo estaba pensando en 3....

----------


## ezeqfranco

Yo he sacado varias cosas interesantes de sus videos. A mi me gusta. Un saludo.

Colo :o

----------


## zarkov

> Zarkov Y  O'Malley : "...En un Ferrari caben dos rubias apretadas y en un 600 caben más apretaditas todavía.."


OFF-TOPIC por alusiones.
Como dice Marco Antonio parece que hay que explicar las cosas dos veces:
Rubias apretadas no quiere decir rubias muy juntas en un pequeño espacio, quiere decir de constitución apretada  :P

----------


## quiquem

a mi me gusta mucho, tiene un estilo unico que es dificil de lograr... hace un humor muy local para que se divierta el publico americano y a veces para otro publico es dificil seguirlo,lo hace con mucho histrionismo, sus rutinas en muchos casos son muy originales, lo veo un mago muy creativo y original, a algunos puede gustarle o no pero nomas decir Jay Sankey es tener claro que tipo de magia veremos y cual es el personaje y eso es un objetivo dificil de lograr.

----------


## BusyMan

Y a mi que eso de ''público americano'' me sigue pareciendo un sinsentido...

Me cuesta pensar que cientos de millones de personas sean todas igualitas.

No simplificamos demasiado?

----------


## quiquem

Busyman yo no digo que todas las personas americanas sean igualitas eso me parece un simplificación de lo que he dicho, pero no puedes negar que hay ciertas caracteristicas comunes a un grupo etnico, creo que coincidiras conmigo que el humor español es distinto al humor ingles o frances, por mas que todos los ingleses o franceses no sean iguales, creo que al hablar de un grupo de personas estamos saliendo de lo particular para analizar las caracteristicas que como grupo tienen las cuales comparten gustos y caracteristicas particulares.

----------


## trinity

porque tiene mas caballos y es mas bonito!!

----------


## jorg3

> Y a mi que eso de ''público americano'' me sigue pareciendo un sinsentido...
> 
> Me cuesta pensar que cientos de millones de personas sean todas igualitas.
> 
> No simplificamos demasiado?


No sé, pero la realidad es que hay masas de gente (no solo en usa, sino en todos los sitios) que no son capaces de "pensar por si mismos" y se rigen por lo que estan acostumbrados a ver. Con el humor pasa lo mismo, si cuentas algo a alguien y no le hace gracia, y luego ese algo se pone de moda, ya le hará gracia. Por tanto, los estadounidenses, pueden tener costumbres humoristicas distintas a las que se tengan en otro sitio, simplemente por estar acostumbrados a un tipo de humor o a otro...

PD: Sobre Jay, no puedo opinar porque no sé nada de él, perdonar por hablar de otra cosa. :roll:

----------


## chilango142

En mi punto de vista, yo no llamaría a Jay Sankey "mago"; lo llamaría "EFECTISTA". Sólo tengo uno de sus diversos dvds pero a´él le agradezco el averme interesado en la magia e ilusionismo...

----------


## Alduko

me rei al verlo las primeras veces luego cansa me parece que es bien comercial no podria opinar de su nivel como mago xq no lo he visto en vivo y sera  muy dificil xq vivo en sudamerica JAJAJA

----------


## BITTOR

> En mi punto de vista, yo no llamaría a Jay Sankey "mago"; lo llamaría "EFECTISTA".


Porque lo llamarias efectista?

----------


## chilango142

BITTOR, yo llamo EFECTISTA a Jay porque le hace falta envolver a la gente en un mundo mágico, aparte que sus efectos son muy comerciales, siento que le hace falta manejar más la psicología de la gente; es decir, primero, creerse más lo de "SOY MAGO Y PUEDO HACER POSIBLE LO IMPOSIBLE" y luego transmitirlo de forma más intensa a su público. No importa que su magia sea impromtu. Necesita crear la magia en el espectador y sólo el efecto, me explico.. :Confused:

----------


## _juanchin_

Para mi habla demasiado, creo que se tomo demasiado en serio eso de la misdireccion y tambien me parece un poco bruto y brusco, aunque los efectos de el a mi me encantan, me parecen geniales y muy creativos, y si los hago con un poco mas de suavidad y sutilezas son mejores todavia.

saludos.

----------


## Shinoda

La verdad es que Sankey no es que me llame mucho la atención, tiene algunos efectos curiosos: sufflecutdeal, final count down;pero tambien  tiene churros como lazarus que sinceramente sólo valen para llamar la atención de un párvulo.
Además no es que sea un mago muy modesto, de hecho en su página web tiene comentarios, que dudo que no sean escritos por él, diciendo: ``one of the best coin magician´´( uno de los mejores numismagos)
Pienso que no es malo, pero los hay mejores... y bastante.

Saludos :!:

----------


## BusyMan

Venga, por 10 minipuntos la respuesta dime mejores numismagos que Jay Sankey.

----------


## Shinoda

Tenemos a Paviato, Piedrahita, Gea, David Roth, Ammar...

La verdad es que no conozco muchos :D , los que he puesto mayormente no es que sean peores o mejores, pero me gustan más!!

----------


## magojuanillo

pues a mi tambien me gusta la clase de magia que hace,ademas de sus videos si que se pueden sacar muchas cosas,cada uno tiene que ser como es y hacer magia con el estilo que le gusta o caracteriza y este mago a mi parecer lo hace muy bien, sin mas , un saludo

----------


## chilango142

Un buen numismago es Greg Willson... Qué opinan de él.. :Confused:

----------


## magikko

Shinoda, te fató poner a Ella

----------


## Arkite

Vamos a ver.
Que estaba escribiendo un post precioso y se me ha ido lo que tenia al apagarse el pc cuando iba a insertarlo.

Opinare respecto al tema del humor que utiliza Jay,y respecto a la opinion de algunos de que no creen que su magia este necesariamente orientada al publico americano y que simplemente no tiene gracia.

Yo tengo un videoclub y ahi clarisimamente,en el cine,puede verse el humor americano y la diferencia cultural.
Para empezar los americanos en general son bastante paletos.No quiero generalizar,los hay increibles,pero no es normal que se haga una encuesta en la calle a la gente de a pie y de 100 personas 70 no sepan ni situar españa en un mapa,y otras 15 lo situen en africa.

Estoy harto de ver como una pelicula con buenos actores,gran presupuesto y un gran guion sea un fiasco aqui entre mis clientes por que es humor americano de principio a final.(para saber de que hablo no hay ams que ver una pelicula de Robin Williams y los monologos que da...igualitos que el club de la comedia vamos,.,...anda que no hay diferencia)
Digamos que los americanos en cuanto a humor se refiere son mas simples que el pico de una plancha.Y vamos,,,creo que perfectamente el humor de Jay puede estar orientado hacia la gente que le esta pagando la comida de todos los dias.

Ultimo ejemplo,ahi tenemos el humor ingles,con los geniales monty phyton,el fallecido benny hill y el venido a menos mr.bean.Simplemente es un humor diferente.

Y que decir de los japoneses....son la leche!Son los que mejor saben reirse de si mismos.Para mi estos ultimos tienen un sentido del humor genial y natural donde otra gente de otros paises en su lugar se sentiria hasta ofendida y avergonzada.

Espero que mi punto de vista ayude en entender la diferencia en divertir como sea a la gente de diferentes paises,que creo que es la diferencia que tenemos que salvar,la cultural.

Un saludo gente.

----------


## Sembei

> Para empezar los americanos en general son bastante paletos.No quiero generalizar,los hay increibles,pero no es normal que se haga una encuesta en la calle a la gente de a pie y de 100 personas 70 no sepan ni situar españa en un mapa,y otras 15 lo situen en africa.


 :!:  :!:  :!: 
 :shock: Me gustaría saber que pasaría si aquí se hiciera una encuesta preguntando donde está el estado de Ohio(por ejemplo). También pensarian que en general somos bastante paletos, ¿no? Piénsalo.


Respecto a Sankey, aunque no me gusta demasiado su estilo y su personaje, admiro mucho su originalidad.  Tiene un carácter propio y diferente. Me gusta ese humor absurdo y hasta un poco estúpido (o paleto).  Y tiene efectos muy buenos e inteligentes. :D 
Pero, como ya he dicho, en las pocas actuaciones suyas que he visto en vídeo, no me ha acabado de convencer su forma de presentar magia.

Saludos


PD: Lo confieso, no tengo ni puñetera idea de donde está Ohio.   :Wink:

----------


## JASON555

estoy muy de acuerdo con Arkite, el humor de ellos es distinto como el de todos los paises eso esta claro, el tema de jay pues a mi particularmente me gusta me parece que es el y no tiene caretas como muchos magos que sobreactuan y se le olvida la frase ya trillada de ser uno mismo, lo digo no es de mis favoritos pero si es reconocido (como ya lo eh escrito en otro tema) es por que tiene algo, y lo tiene tengo casi todo su material en video y escrito por eso ahi cosas que no le comparto pero lo respeto y no didia que es malo ni efectista, es mago y de eso vive si fuera malo ya estaria viviendo de otra cosa...

----------


## Arkite

No queria que nadie se sintiera ofendido por ese comentario,pero es que no es lo mismo situar el estado de oiho que españa,estamos hablando de un pais.

De todos modos tampoco me referia a que su humor es de paletos,solo que su humor es muy diferente y bastante mas simple en general,por supuesto que habra gente que no le guste el ese tipo de humor siendo estadounidense y que opte por un humor mas inteligente.

Lo que no me negareis(quitando lo de paletos)es que es un humor muchiiisimo mas sencillo y sin mucho sentido que el de otros paises.
Y por supuetso no quise decir que jay es paleto o algo asi,al contrario,es muy inteligente al adoptar ese papel que seguro que gusta en su pais.

----------


## Némesis

Todo el mundo sabe que el humor español es el más inteligente del mundo.

----------


## Doktor Mornau

Pues yo discrepo profundamente de Arkite. Es un lugar común el decir que los americanos son paletos y simples. Hay de todo como en todas partes. Es como decir que en este foro todos escribimos mal tras haber leido las primitivas intervenciones de algunos foreros (y todos sabemos de quien hablo). En Estados Unidos tienes a David Copperfield, Michael Ammar o fuera de la Magia, a Matt Groening, Clint Eastwood, Woody Allen, Philip Roth, etc, que son gente inteligente y con un humor muy sutil. En el otro lado, tienes a Juanito Navarro, Esteso, innumerables tertulianos del corazón, y cientos de ignorantes que no saben hacer la o con un canuto y cuyo humor es de todo menos fino. Creo que deberíamos dejar de juzgar grandes grupos de gente por unos pocos. Por otro lado, si vives en norteamérica, te es más útil ubicar Ohio que España. De hecho, pregunto: ¿Y Timor oriental?¿Dónde está?¿Sabrías ubicarme Singapur, Birmania y Hong Kong en un mapa de Asia? Son paises y, aunque tenemos una idea de dónde están, podríamos fallar en miles de kilómetros a ubicarlos....

En cualquier caso, disculpas por el OFF-TOPIC, pero es que sí, hay diferencias de humor entre España, Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña. Es lógico. Pero no creo que estas tengan relación con la inteligencia

----------


## Arkite

Vale,rectifico,pretendia ser una opinion personal (que esta demostrado en encuestas repito),pero es que simplemente no me gusta mucho estados unidos,digamos que no me parecen el ombligo del mundo como se creen.

Y volviendo por un seg a lo de las encuestas es verdad que han salido mucho mejor paradas cuando se han echo en españa,lo que dice algo bueno a favor nuestro.No todos son unos paletos ni muchisimo menos,soy vasco y soy un exagerado cuando algo no me gusta,xD,pero si es cierto que la gente se ve que prefiere ver la tele que tener un poco de cultura general en estados unidos.
Es como si digo que tiene el mayor indice de obesidad del mundo,y tambien estan alli modelos despampanantes y las actrices mas guapas.Pero en conjunto asi es,el mayor indice de obesidad.
Y lo que me interesaba de lo que escribi,lo que verdaderamente es algo que vale como opinion de mi post repito que es respecto al humor.Sigo diciendo que el humor americano es bastante mas simple que el de otros paises.Y que no es que sea algo malo,para mi si que me parece generalmente bastante ridiculo,pero es otra opinion personal,si hace gracia a gente es humor,y asi es alli y tambien le gustara a gente de aqui,pero sigue siendo diferente que el del resto de los paises.

----------


## armandotrompeta

No me gusta nada.

----------


## Némesis

> No me gusta nada.


¿¿¿Ein :Confused:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Ubicar Ohio o España... el equivalente sería Ohio o Huesca más bien, no un estado interior y un país. El conocimiento de geografía del estadounidense medio es prácticamente nulo, pero cada país enseña lo que quiere a los niños y para ellos es mas importante la flor y el pájaro de cada estado que cualquier cosa del exterior.

Matt Groerning, Allen ( que por cierto anduvo grabando por aqui), Eastwood y compañía para nada son profetas en su tierra, su mercado es sobre todo europa ( Groerning mas equilibrado entre usa y europa), algo dirá eso del público americano.

Sobre Sankey, tiene cosas buenas y malas, aunque de sus videos no suelo acabar por hacer ningún efecto.

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

a mi personalmente me encanta.

----------


## magokreuss

yo creo que gran parte de la culpa de que tenga tantos detractores es suya.

es normal que con  tantos y tantos dvds que ha lanzado, tengan que haber montones de juegos para rellenar, (además de montones de juegos que se repiten en unos y otros dvds con nombres disntitos)

personalmente no lo he visto nunca, me gustaría antes de juzgarlo verlo haciendo magia de cerca.

comparto con algunos que tiene un doble patético y un peor pintaje, pero tambien que tiene gran habilidad en la magia con monedas con algunos juegos geniales

si alguna vez da una confe si puedo iré

alguien sabe si este hombre actúa para público?

o solo da charlas, crea efectos, y graba dvds?

----------


## PabloAmira

> yo creo que gran parte de la culpa de que tenga tantos detractores es suya.
> 
> es normal que con  tantos y tantos dvds que ha lanzado, tengan que haber montones de juegos para rellenar, (además de montones de juegos que se repiten en unos y otros dvds con nombres disntitos)
> 
> personalmente no lo he visto nunca, me gustaría antes de juzgarlo verlo haciendo magia de cerca.
> 
> comparto con algunos que tiene un* doble patético* y un peor pintaje, pero tambien que tiene gran habilidad en la magia con monedas con algunos juegos geniales
> 
> si alguna vez da una confe si puedo iré
> ...


patetico  :Confused:  a cual se refieren :Confused: 

el usa un doble, que no necesita quiebre, es de edmarlo, llamado strike double(no es el q usa blaine) , y a mi opinion, es lo mas natural en dobles que se puede hacer

----------


## magokreuss

será de ed marlo, pero el doble que suele hacer Sankey es sumamente lento en su preparación (por lo menos en sus manos)


y en el pintaje se pasa dos pueblos desplazando la carta top

es mi opinion

----------


## Mindcraft

A mi no me atrapa mucho la magia de Sankey aunque debo admitir que muchos trucos estan geniales y es muy original  en cuanto a su personalidad.
Saludos

----------


## Trus

piedrahita, a mi juicio, no es mejor numismago que sankey...
y no es por habilidad, sino por la presentacion....

(eso pienso yo)

¿caeran hostias como panes?

----------


## humorymagia

Para mi el mejor Numismago, GEA!! Por suerte, profesor mio en la escuela de magia... es verdad que Piedrahita se ha subido al tren de la numismagia, ya que Magos conocidos con monedas... y sobre todo en TV pocos tenemos... Es verdad que al principio Luispi no me gustaba mucho, pero poco a poco se ha hecho un hueco en mi... jajaja

----------

